# MS Money



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

I am told that Money does not work on W10. I read an article in the tech page of our local paper which directed me to WWW.techjourney.net this said to change the registry value on Internet Explorer to *9.11.10240.0.* My question is will this work & do I change the registry entry first or install Money first.

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't say which version of *Microsoft Money* you have.

Some versions are compatible with Windows 10 and some are not.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/CompatCenter/Home

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Money 2004


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here are the *Microsoft Money 2004* versions that are and are not compatible with Windows 10.


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

to reply to the OP yes this does work if the error you are getting when you try to run Money talks about needing IE6 or higher, I had to do it to get my copy of money to work. I already had Money installed because I upgraded from Win7


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why not download the free Money Plus Sunset Deluxe: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/download/details.aspx?id=20738
Info: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2118008
Windows 10 compatibility: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wind...evance&Compatibility=Unknown&LastRequested=14


----------

